#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do you think the future of IoT is AI?

## Bhavya

IoT is all about connecting devices and generating use of the internet data created from those devices. On the other hand, AI is about simulating intelligent behaviour in all kinds of machines. This shows the connection between IoT and AI. Does this indicate that the future of IoT is AI?

----------

